# CC April 5. First muskie



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Took the kayak out this morning before work to the very northern section of CC. Day started off very slow. I worked my way up the river with only one hit from a white bass that kept playing with my rooster tail (think he was doing that on purpose to drive me mad). Before turning around to float back, I switched to a ~4 jointed husky jerk. Within the first few casts, had a little white on it. I got 3 white bass total on it, average size of 13in. 

When I got into eye sight of the boat ramp, I noticed a boater getting ready to head out so I decided to continue casting the jerk bait around the tree stumps. I felt a hit, thinking it was another white bass, set the hook and noticed the fish felt heavy but was not fighting. Got him to to the surface and found out I had a muskie on. I knew what was coming so I quickly loosened my drag and he took off like a torpedo. I noticed how far he took my lure down so I was really nervous of him biting my line off. The fight did not last too long, maybe a few minutes, but he took me for a good ride. My main concern was just tiring him out enough to get him in, which I did since he kept fighting after I landed him. I used grippers to keep him under control and only had him out of the water for one quick picture. After a very short revival period, he shot back down into the depths to be caught another day. He measured ~25in which is small for a muskie but fine for my bass equipment. Guess that makes up for not being able to pike fish in NW PA last week.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice fish, great way to end the day!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome! Looks bigger than 25 to me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats on the muskie


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Sasamafras said:


> Awesome! Looks bigger than 25 to me.


Yeah... have you had your tape calibrated recently?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Yeah... have you had your tape calibrated recently?


Haha. I think it's the position of the fish to the camera making it look even bigger. My ruler only goes up to 22in (never thought I would have any fish bigger than that  . Which I was thinking bass when I got it ) so I had to make the best estimate I could. He could be closer to 30 but I like keeping my guesses on the smaller side. I'll rather hear my fish looks bigger than what I said instead of the other way around.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice job, early season ski from the yak!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice fishing.But I see now why many Muskies won't make it fishing out of a Kayak.In a kayak,you have to let the fish wear down before landing which takes a lot of strength out of it.Especially in warmer water temps.And as far as not being able to carry along a large Musky net,I see that the GRIPPERS are taking the place of a net.Bad idea.Not good to hold a Musky straight up by the GRIPPERS.I really can't see Musky fishing in a Kayak unless you are fully prepared to take care of the fish.


Roscoe


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

looks like he was just fishing and even said bass gear, dont think he was muskie fishing if he was catching white bass.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on your first musky. My only musky was a 20 incher on a Roostertail at Alum Creek Lake. Today, I purchased my first kayak. While its primary purpose is to myself to prime carping spots in early spring, I have also thought about using it to catch my first keeper musky from CC lake.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

How badly did you want to call off after catching that?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

cfioritto said:


> How badly did you want to call off after catching that?


Very badly.  I actually wanted to call off before catching him, it was so peaceful and quiet out there, I never wanted to come back on dry land.


----------

